# Horton Brasses = reputable service



## mauiwindwalker (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the review. We should have a Hardware category for the reasons you mentioned. Good to hear about this co. and your experience with them.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I love them!!


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

I have used them too. They have very high quality products. I think the catalogue they mailed me probably cost more to produce than the hinges I bought LOL.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for this information. It is vital in your pursuit of this wonderful hobby.
Sharad


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

Horton brasses are great.. I have referred to them more than once..I also use a company called "Ball and Ball" they are like Horton..I go back and forth between them in case i don't see quite what I'm looking for


----------



## GMoney (Dec 27, 2007)

Horton brasses are the best! Small family owned business with a focus on quality and customer service. Good prices for great hardware. I use them all the time.


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

I will have to take a look at them Thanks


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Great information although at first I thought you were the owner of the company ! lol…thank you : )


----------



## hops (Apr 7, 2007)

Chalk me up in the "satisfied customer" list. Excellent product, excellent service, American company.


----------



## happy_budah (Jan 1, 2008)

never heard of them, but ill be there as soon as i can type it in….......... i have been using lee valley and am very satisfied!


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I have used them as well. My latest project, the spice box, is endowed with hardware from Horton. I was very happy with the quality as well as the timely shipping. Definately first class!!


----------

